# Risen 2 Tuning Guide & Mod Thread



## mAlkAv (27. April 2012)

*Modifikationen*

*Grafik Mods*

*AntiWarp* - erhöht die LoD Distanz von Speedtrees und 'behebt' damit das unbeliebte Morphing 
[release] Risen 2 AntiWarp

*LoD Distance Mod* - erhöht die LoD Distanz aller Objekte im Spiel
Thread Download

*Dynamic Torch Light Shadows* - aktviert den dynamischen Schattenwurf des Fackellichts
Thread & Download

*Crosshair Mod v1* - verkleinert das Zielkreuz und ändert dessen Form + Farbe (grau/weiß) 
Thread & Download


*FPS Mods*

*No POM Mod* - entfernt Parallax Occlusion Mapping vom Terrain
Thread & Download

*No Dynamic Point Light Shadows* - deaktiviert den dynamischen Schattenwurf aller Lichtquellen außer der Sonne
Post & Download
*
New Specular Lookup Texture* - ersetzt die Lookup Textur des Deferred Renderers für Reflektionen 
Post & Download



*Content Mods*

*Player Interacts* - zusätzliche Interacts sind nun für den Helden benutzbar (z.B. Schleifstein, Herd, Bongos) 
Thread Download

*Food/Plant Inventory* - Nahrungs Items bleiben erhalten (kein Proviant), Fleisch braten, individuelle Stats für Pflanzen
Thread Download



_________________________________________________



*Config Tuning*

Den heutigen Release von Risen 2 habe ich mal zum Anlass genommen diverse Optimierungsmöglichkeiten aufzuzeigen und zu erläutern.

Viele Einstellungen lassen sich wie schon bei Risen oder Gothic 3 direkt in der Config Datei ändern. Die Datei ConfigDefault.xml befindet sich bei einer Standardinstallation von Steam unter folgendem Pfad: C:\Programme(x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\risen2\data\ini
und lässt sich mit dem Windows Editor öffnen, bearbeiten und speichern (Rechtsklick -> Öffnen mit... oder Rechtklick -> Bearbeiten). Vorher sollte aber auf jeden Fall eine Kopie der Originaldatei erstellt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Grafik*

Sichtweite

In Risen 2 werden alle Objekte entsprechend ihrer Größe in klein, mittel und groß unterteilt. Die Sichtweite lässt sich für jede der drei Gruppen getrennt einstellen. Insbesondere kleine Objekte wie Flaschen oder Teller werden erst auf sehr kurze Distanz eingeblendet, aber auch Steine und andere größere Objekte ploppen zum Teil sichtbar störend auf.
Ähnlich funktioniert es bei den Speedtrees, die entweder direkt ausgeblendet oder durch eine Billboard-Textur ersetzt werden. Zu den Speedtreemodellen zählen sowohl sämtliche Bäume als auch die wachsenden Büsche.


```
[SIZE=3]Item_Small="2000.0"
Item_Medium="4000.0"
Item_Large="6000.0"
NPC_Small="2000.0"
NPC_Medium="4000.0"
NPC_Large="6000.0"
Level_Small="7000.0"
Level_Medium="12500.0"
Level_Large="18000.0"
[B]Object_Small="1500.0"
Object_Medium="4500.0"
Object_Large="7000.0"[/B]
[B]SpeedTree_Small="3000.0"
SpeedTree_Medium="7000.0"
SpeedTree_Large="12500.0"[/B]
Events_Small="3000.0"
Events_Medium="5000.0"
Events_Large="7500.0"
Effects_Small="3500.0"
Effects_Medium="7500.0"
Effects_Large="12500.0"
Lights="7000.0"
Terrain="100000.0"[/SIZE]
```
Analog dazu können im selben Abschnitt die Sichtweit von Items, NPCs oder Lichtern (z.B. Fackeln) angepasst werden. 



Die Option ViewRange im Abschnitt Vegetation regelt die Sichtweite von Gräsern und kleinen Büschen. Ich habe den Wert bei mir glatt verdoppelt, der Unterschied wird aber nur in sehr weitläufigen Arealen sichtbar. 


```
[SIZE=3]
[B]ViewRange="10000.000000"[/B]
Enabled="True"
Density="1"[/SIZE]
```
Die absolute Sichtweite wird über den Parameter zFarHigh/Medium/Low geregelt. Dieser Wert ist bereits ausreichend groß und bringt beim Erhöhen praktisch keine optische Verbesserung. Zum Vergleich: bei Risen lag das Maximum bei nur 60000.

```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=2]zFarHigh="240000.00"
zFarMedium="120000.00"
zFarLow="60000.00"[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
zNear ist die Entfernung zur Kamera ab der Objekte ausgeblendet werden. Senkt man diesen Wert, ist es nicht möglich in einigen Fällen hinter Wänder oder unter den Boden zu gucken.

```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=2]zNear="25.00""[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
Schattenqualität

Risen 2 setzt wie auch schon der Vorgänger auf Cascaded Shadow Maps (kurz CSM). Dabei werden die dynamischen Schatten stufenweise unterteilt und jeweils unterschiedlich gut aufgelöst. In der Praxis äußert sich dies durch eine Arte Trennlinie die der Spieler vor sich her schiebt.


```
[SIZE=3][B]DetailShadowMapCount="3"
DetailShadowMapSize="2048"[/B]
[B]DetailShadowMapSplitFactor="0.2000"
DetailShadowMapViewRange="20000.000000"[/B][/SIZE] [SIZE=3]
EnableDetailShadows="true"
EnableTerrainShadows="true"
TerrainShadowMapSize="2048"
TerrainShadowMapMaxDistance="200000.0"
[B]ScreenSpaceAmbientOcclison="true"[/B]
[B]SoftShadows="true"[/B][/SIZE]
```
- _DetailShadowMapCount_ = Anzahl der Shadow Map Unterteilungen. Erhöht man diesen Wert, werden die Übergänge zwischen den einzelnen Stufen weniger offensichtlich. Bei einem Wert von 5 sanken die FPS bei mir nur erstaunlich wenig von 38 auf 36.
- _DetailShadowMapSize_ = Schattenauflösung. Eine Verdoppelung auf 4096 kostet sehr viel Leistung, bei mir ca. 26% (38fps -> 28FPS)
- _DetailShadowMapViewRange_ = Reichweite der ersten CSM Stufe, also der scharfen Schatten im Vordergrund
- _DetailShadowMapSplitFactor_ =  Dieser Faktor beschreibt das Verhältnis zwischen Schattenauflösung und Reichweite der ersten CSM Stufe. Niedrigere Werte führen dazu, dass Schatten im Vordergrund schärfer werden, die Grenze zur zweiten CSM Stufe jedoch gleichzeitig näher an den Spieler rückt. Dem Effekt kann man entgegen wirken, indem man die DetailShadowMapViewRange erhöht.
Dieser Screenshot verdeutlicht es ganz gut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ScreenSpaceAmbientOcclison - aktiviert/deaktiviert SSAO. Die Implementierung in Risen 2 ist nicht sehr gut und erfasst keine kleinen Objekte.
SoftShadows - aktiviert/deaktiviert die Schattenfilterung für weiche Schattenkanten. 



*Diverses*

Autosaves abschalten

Wer sich mit den automatischen angelegten Spielständen von Risen 2 nicht anfreunden kann oder möchte muss nur den entsprechenden Eintrag in der Config Datei von "true" auf "false" ändern.


```
[SIZE=3]      <Game
    Difficulty="1"
    IgnoreUserOptions="false"
    MenuDisabled="false"
    PlayerStart="SP_Gamestart"
    RetroQuestMessageSystem="false"
    TutorialDisabled="false"
[B]    AutoSave="true"[/B][/SIZE]
```


Speicherplatz sparen

Risen 2 belegt bei einer Standardinstallation 7,6 GB auf der Festplatte. Dabei werden unnötigerweise die Sprachpakete für englisch, russisch und polnisch mitinstalliert. Wer sowieso nur die deutsche Spachausgabe benötigt kann die Dateien dialogue_english/polish/russian.pak aus dem Ordner \risen2\data\compiled löschen. Diese machen zusammen ganze 3,5 GB aus.


Introvideos 

Um die Introvideos beim Start von Risen 2 zu überspringen reicht es aus die Dateien logo_ds.vid und logo_pb.vid beliebig umzubennen. Diese sind im Ordner \risen2\data\extern\videos zu finden.


Maussensibilität

Risen 2 hat standardgemäß auf der X- und Y-Achse eine deutlich unterschiedliche Maussensibilität, was dazu führt, dass eine Drehung nach rechts oder links wesentlich schneller erfolgt als ein Blick nach oben oder unten. Der zugehörige Eintrag in der Config Datei sollte von 1.0 auf einen Wert zwischen 0.25 und 0.5 gesenkt werden um die Mausbewegung einigermaßen ausgeglichen umzusetzen, bei mir sind es derzeit 0.33.


```
[SIZE=3]
[FONT=Courier New]<Mouse
ForceNumLockDisabled="true"
[B]SensitivityX="1.0f"[/B]
SensitivityY="1.0f"
InvertY="false"
InvertYMiniGames="false"
</Mouse>[/FONT][/SIZE]
```

Tageslänge beeinflussen

Über den Sonnen- und Mond-Winkel im Abschnitt Weather ist es möglich deren Verlauf zu verändern. Höhe Werte (z.B. 45) bedeuten hier, dass die Sonne sowohl früher auf- als auch später untergeht. Ideal für Nichtschläfer die nicht so lange im dunkeln herumlaufen wollen.


```
[SIZE=3]
[FONT=Courier New]MoonAngle="30.000000"
SunAngle="30.000000"[/FONT][/SIZE]
```

Multi-Monitor Betrieb

Werden mehrere Monitore benutzt wird Risen 2 normalerweise auf dem Ersten laufen. Um einen Monitor anzusteuern muss die AdapterNumber erhöht werden. Die Zählung beginnt bei 0 (= Monitor Nr. 1).


```
[SIZE=3]
[FONT=Courier New]AdapterNumber="0"[/FONT][/SIZE]
```
Es ist möglich, dass die Änderung der Config Datei keine Änderung bewirkt. In dem Fall sind die entsprechenden Einträge auch in der Datei ConfigUser.xml (C:\Benutzer\*Name*\AppData\Local\Risen2\Config\) vorhanden, welche eine höhere Priorität besitzt als die ConfigDefault.xml. (Bei Windows XP befindet sich die Datei unter C:\DokumenteundEinstellungen\*Name*\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Risen2\).
 



Abschließend gibt es noch ein paar Vergleichsbilder mit den maximalen in-game Grafikeinstellungen(links) und mit per Config Datei erhöhten Details (rechts), inklusive FPS Anzeige.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sfc (27. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Falls jemand extrem niedrige Frames mit Nvidia-Grafikkarten hat: Koch Media Knowledgebase - Risen 2 - Dark Waters (PC)

Ich hatte das Problem auch. Ganz so umständlich wie dort beschrieben, ist es dann aber nicht. Mann muss nur den 3D-Vision-Murks deinstallieren und nicht den kompletten Treiber + Neuinstallation.


----------



## Fliegenkla7sche (28. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Hallo Leute 

Bin der neue hier im Forum und habe gleich mal eine frage an euch.

Ich würde gerne meine Savegames noch mal als Backup auf den Desktop ziehen, da man ja nie weiss. Nur leider finde ich unter steam nicht den Ordner wo sein sollen. 
Ich weiss das die Saves aof steam server gespeichert werden aber es muss doch irgendeine möglichkeiten geben das ich mir ein Backup ziehen kann. 

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## Fexzz (28. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*



sfc schrieb:


> Falls jemand extrem niedrige Frames mit Nvidia-Grafikkarten hat: Koch Media Knowledgebase - Risen 2 - Dark Waters (PC)
> 
> Ich hatte das Problem auch. Ganz so umständlich wie dort beschrieben, ist es dann aber nicht. Mann muss nur den 3D-Vision-Murks deinstallieren und nicht den kompletten Treiber + Neuinstallation.


 
Oh nice,danke dir! Hab das Problem, dass Hintergrundobjekte flimmern und das wird dort ebenfalls angesprochen. Direkt mal mit einem älteren Treiber ausprobieren :]]


----------



## BiosShock (29. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Wer Probleme hat dass das Spiel auf dem falschen Monitor startet oder auf einen anderen spielen will, der muss in der INI einfach nur nach:

*AdapterNumber*

suchen. Dort einfach den Wert auf 1 stellen und schon läuft es auch zB. auf dem zweiten Monitor. 

0 = Monitor 1 - 1 = Monitor 2 usw.


----------



## mAlkAv (29. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Danke. Ich hab den Startpost mal eben um einige Sachen erweitert und das gleich mit aufgenommen.


----------



## DarthTobi (29. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

sehr schön!
Thx!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Gute Sache!  Schade, dass Piranha Bytes das LoD so aggressiv gestaltet hat.


----------



## mAlkAv (29. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Ja leider, das ist momentan echt noch ein Problem. Die einzige Lösung die mir einfällt, wäre das LoD-System komplett abzuschalten. Sicherlich keine schöne Lösung aus Performancesicht aber der plötzliche LoD-Wechsel (gefühlte) 3 Meter vor dem Spieler ist auch schwer auszuhalten. Im World of Risen Forum wird bereits an den ersten Modifikationstools gearbeitet die das möglich machen sollten.


----------



## sfc (29. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Ich hab dank deiner Tipps inziwschen die Optik deutlich aumöbeln können. Die Pflanzen wachsen und schrumpfe aber je nach Blickwinkel immer noch. Das sieht echt komisch aus. Aber die höhere Sichtweite kostet schon ordentlich Leistung. Ohne OC würde meine 570 das nicht mehr schaffen.


----------



## mAlkAv (29. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Allein die Objektsichtweite hat bei mir gar nicht so viel ausgemacht, allerdings hab ich die Werte auch nur mäßig erhöht. 
Die Sache mit den Pflanzen ist scheinbar in Speedtree verankert und wird sich wohl nicht ändern lassen.


----------



## Standeck (30. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Hallo, danke Dir für den Guide, tolle Sache. 

Ich hab noch eine Anmerkung: Bei meinem SLI System zeigt Risen 2 ein seltsames Verhalten, das offenbar irgendwie mit dem "Mikroruckel" Phänomen zusammenhängt, also mit den unstet ausgegebenen Frames. Mit SLI On tritt ein "Gummibandeffekt" ein. Bedeutet es ist wie wenn meine Spielfigur mal langsamer und dann wieder schneller laufen würde. Die Umgebung scrollt dann natürlich ebenfalls schneller und langsamer vorbei. Ohne SLI zeigt sich dieses Problem nicht. Es ist auch KEIN Mikroruckeln im herkömmlichen Sinne, das möchte ich nochmal betonen. Was auch verwunderlich ist: Drehe ich die Maus ganz schnell, also umkreise die Figur mit der Kamera, tritt das ebenfalls nicht auf. Nur beim Laufen. Bei interesse könnte ich mit Fraps ein kurzes Video hochladen. Vielleicht kennt das ja ebenfalls einer? (System siehe SIG)


----------



## psuch (30. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Erstmal vielen Dank für den Guide 

Hat von euch auch noch jemand das Problem der "springenden Schatten"? Besonders gut kann man das in Gesprächen erkennen, wenn ein NPC unter einem Baum steht und so die Schatten der Blätter auf sich hat. Die Schatten bewegen sich entsprechend der Blätter im Wind, nur irgendwann springt der Schatten wieder auf die Ursprungsstellung. Das wirkt sich besonders negativ auf das Auge aus, man denkt, man hat einen Knick in der Optik 

Lässt sich das wohl auch über die INI beheben?

Gruß


----------



## mAlkAv (30. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*



Standeck schrieb:


> Hallo, danke Dir für den Guide, tolle Sache.
> 
> Ich hab noch eine Anmerkung: Bei meinem SLI System zeigt Risen 2 ein seltsames Verhalten, das offenbar irgendwie mit dem "Mikroruckel" Phänomen zusammenhängt, also mit den unstet ausgegebenen Frames. Mit SLI On tritt ein "Gummibandeffekt" ein.[...] Vielleicht kennt das ja ebenfalls einer? (System siehe SIG)


Das Problem ist bekannt und auf der Deep Silver Seite wird auch eine mögliche Lösung beschrieben. Mit einem neuen Treiber könnte das wohl behoben werden.




psuch schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für den Guide
> 
> Hat von euch auch noch jemand das Problem der "springenden Schatten"?[...]
> Lässt sich das wohl auch über die INI beheben?



Die springenden Schatten sind sozusagen ein Feature und kein Bug ,  sprich sie sind genauso gewollt wie schon in Risen 1 (und auch Gothic  3). In der Ini lässt sich das jedenfalls nicht ändern.



Ich hab schonmal angefangen ein paar Holztexturen zu überarbeiten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BautznerSnef (30. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Super Guide. 
Vor allem das aufpolierte Holz sieht endlich nach Holz aus.


----------



## Titten xD (30. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*



Fliegenkla7sche schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Bin der neue hier im Forum und habe gleich mal eine frage an euch.
> 
> ...



 und zwar musst du da unter C:\Users\"Admin"\Saved Games (Gespeicherte Spiele)\Risen2\SaveGames gehen


----------



## Titten xD (30. April 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

UHH das Holz sieht richtig gut aus  top weiter so


----------



## GFHuber (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Mahlzeit, danke für den Guide und die erklärungen was für was gut is. 
Konnte fast alle einstleungen um 50-100% erhöhen im bereich Vegetation und Schatten (Ultra) zusätzlich hilft das entsorgen des autosaves enorm, da ich nach dem ersten durchspielen eine statliche summe von 452 savegames hatte die mit 2,97GB fast so gross wahren wie die nur deutschen spielefiles.

Leider hat sich dann doch ein problem eingeschlichen, hab die einstellungen mit FPS anzeige an vielen verscheidenen stellen getestet bin auch durch dei welten gelaufen zu stellen wo ich dachte die stressen die Grafik sehr und alle ohne probleme mal von kleineren einbrüchen unter 24FPS abgesehn. Nun wolte ich ein zweites mal neu starten und bekomme nun jedesmal im Hafenhaus in Caldera beim Kommandanten ein CTD oder Frezz, wen ich mich in einen der seitenflügel oder neben Carlos stelle. Da ich ja sichtweiten alle verdoppelt hab dachte ich es liegt daran das schalgartig die stadt im hintergrund probleme macht und hab die Grafiken von Ultra auf Hoch runtergeschraubt was ja alle INI änderungen unwirksam machen sollte. Leider hab ich trozdem die Crashes udn Frezzes und die gehn erst wen wen ich die backup INI verwende. Eine idee woran es liegen kann das die modifizierte INI auch bei einstelungen die nich modifiziert wurden CTD verursacht?

Vielen dank schonmal für hilfe und den Fleiss den ganzen schwall zu Lesen^^


----------



## mAlkAv (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Schwer zu sagen, vielleicht hast du ja noch aus Versehen ein weiteren Eintrag verändert der den Absturz verursacht. Im Notfall erstell dir eine Kopie von der Backup Config Datei und nehm die Änderungen noch mal vor - eventuell auch schrittweise zur Fehlerdiagnose.
Ich habe alle hier genannten Optionen selbst ausprobiert ohne ein derartiges Problem.


----------



## GFHuber (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

scheinen drei stellen zu sein bei dene das nur pasiert, Caldera beim Brückenwächter, Cladera die ratte beim Brückenwärter angreifen und Tacarigua bei Miguel. bisher hab ich einfach für die stellen dei original ini verwendet evtl später mal die arbeit machen und schritweise schaun wo genau der hacken is evtl erklärt das warum genau an den 3 stellen.


----------



## mAlkAv (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Ich habe mal eine kleine (Textur-)Modifikation erstellt durch die in Risen 2 kein Parallax Occlusion Mapping mehr benutzt wird. Das bringt vor allem auf langsamen Systemen wertvolle extra FPS (plus 5-20%), da POM auf dem gesamten Terrain recht ausgiebig genutzt wird und auch mit den niedrigsten Grafikdetails immer aktiviert ist.

Download: Risen2_NoPOM_CoMaps.zip (.zip extrahieren nach C:\Benutzer\*Benutzername*\AppData\Local\Risen2\Config)

WoR Thread: [Risen 2] No POM Mod (FPS improvement)


Screenshots, links mit POM und rechts ohne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Das Speedtree LoD-Morphing sowie der abrupte LoD-Wechsel sämtlicher Objekte hat endlich ein Ende.

Risen 2 + ini Tuning (links)   | Risen 2 + ini Tuning + neue LoD Entfernungen (rechts)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





In den nächsten Tagen sollte es alles als Download geben.
Vielen Dank an Baltram aus dem WoR für die nötigen Informationen.

Edit: hier gehts zum Download: [release] Risen 2 AntiWarp


----------



## proxygyn (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide *LoD Update**

Ist es wirklich nicht möglich, zu verhindern, dass die Büsche/Bäume ständig wachsen und schrumpfen? Das zerstört die Immersion total. Ich werde dadurch ständig aus dem Spiel gerissen 
Lohnt es sich, auf einen Patch zu warten?


----------



## mAlkAv (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide *LoD Update**

Hast du die Mod überhaupt ausprobiert? Das Wachsen der Bäume/Büsche ist praktisch ein animierter LoD Wechsel der verhindert, dass die High-Poly Modelle ins Bild ploppen (so wie bei den Palmen zum Beispiel). Die beste Idee ist es imo diese LoD Grenze einfach nach hinten zu verschieben (was diese Mod macht), wodurch das Ganze praktisch nicht mehr vom Spieler wahrgenommen wird / werden kann.


----------



## proxygyn (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide *LoD Update**

Nein, ich habe die Mod noch nicht ausprobiert, ich habe nur die Verbesserungen aus dem ersten Post gemacht. Die AntiWarp Mod hab ich komplett übersehen. Werde ich gleich als nächstes ausprobieren. Wenn damit der Bug behoben ist (für mich ist das ein Bug) würde das das Spiel für mich retten, denn im Moment ist es so für mich unspielbar.
Vielen Dank für Deine Arbeit, die Du Dir bisher gemacht hast.


----------



## hellibelli (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide *LoD Update**

Zur besseren Übersicht sollte man alle Modifikationen zu Risen2 die hier aufgelistet sind in den Anfangspost schicken. Somit braucht man hier dann nicht jede Seite einzeln durchlesen. Ok es sind bis dato nur 3. Aber vielleicht bleibt das ja nicht so.

Aber erst einmal besten Dank für die Klasse Arbeit hier.


----------



## Midgard (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*



mAlkAv schrieb:


> Das Speedtree LoD-Morphing sowie der abrupte LoD-Wechsel sämtlicher Objekte hat endlich ein Ende.
> 
> Risen 2 + ini Tuning (links)   | Risen 2 + ini Tuning + neue LoD Entfernungen (rechts)
> 
> ...



Kann mir jemand erklären wie das genau funktioniert?
Ein Deinstallations Programm habe ich unter Config nicht und welche Werte muss ich bei Speedtree eingeben wenn ich HIGH downloade? Den Wert 2.5?


----------



## mAlkAv (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide *LoD Update**

Die Speedtree Einträge für die Config Datei sind im Startpost fett hervorgehoben,*
SpeedTree_Small="3000.0"
SpeedTree_Medium="7000.0"
SpeedTree_Large="12500.0"*
diese kannst du mit dem Faktor 2,5 multiplizieren. Höhere Werte gehen aber natürlich auch.
Sofern du beim Installer allerdings das Häckchen gesetzt hast, wurden die Einträge schon automatisch zur ConfigUser Datei hinzugefügt.

Um die Mod zu löschen musst du nur den Ordner AntiWarp aus dem AppData\Local\Risen2\Config Ordner löschen. Den Deinstaller braucht man nicht zwingend.


----------



## mAlkAv (14. Mai 2012)

*LoD Distance Mod Final*

Die LoD Mod ist nun endlich final. Damit haben die nahen LoD-Wechsel und das elendige Geploppe ein Ende. 


Download: LoDDistanceMod_final.zip
Herunterladen und die Datei _templates.p01_ in den common-Ordner der Risen 2 Installation extrahieren.
Zum Beispiel: _C:\Programme (x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\risen 2\data\common_


WoR Thread: [Risen 2] LoD Distance Mod v1


*Screenshots:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Performance:*



Puerto Isabella, 45s Lauf|Durchschnitt|Minimum|Maximum
Keine Mods, Ini Tuning|
*40,7*
|32|56,7
LoD Distance Mod|
*40,1 (-1,6%)*
|32|55,3_Durchschnittliche FPS aus 3 Testläufen_




Antigua, 45s Lauf|Durchschnitt|Minimum|Maximum
Keine Mods, Ini Tuning|
*44,7*
|31|61,7
LoD Distance Mod|
*43,4 (-3%)*
|30,3|60_Durchschnittliche FPS aus 3 Testläufen_


----------



## BlackRider1993 (15. Mai 2012)

bitte löschen...


----------



## BlackRider1993 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich habe hier ziemliche Probleme, die den Spielspass erheblich senken.
Bei mir sind sehr viele Gräser schwarz bzw. nicht sichtbar.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. spiele auf Ultra @ HD 7870. Auf Hoch oder Mittel tritt das Problem nicht auf.


----------



## mAlkAv (16. Mai 2012)

Hast du mal getestet an welcher Einstellung es genau liegt? Zum Beispiel Vegetations- oder Schattenqualität. Beides lässt sich ja in der Config Datei anpassen, so dass man eine Zwischenstufe finden könnte.


----------



## Jackoly (17. Mai 2012)

Ich hab das Problem das bei mir die Mous stark verzögert kommt (Mouse lag). Jemand eine idee wie man das in den Griff bekommt?
Hab eine Nvidiakarte (555m) und FPS so bei 50.


----------



## mAlkAv (17. Mai 2012)

Hast du Vsync an? Und ist das nur im Spiel oder auch im Menü?


----------



## Jackoly (17. Mai 2012)

V-Sync ist abgeschaltet, das Problem tritt nur im Spiel auf, im Menu ist alles OK.


----------



## BlackRider1993 (19. Mai 2012)

mAlkAv schrieb:


> Hast du mal getestet an welcher Einstellung es genau liegt? Zum Beispiel Vegetations- oder Schattenqualität. Beides lässt sich ja in der Config Datei anpassen, so dass man eine Zwischenstufe finden könnte.


 
Ich habe mir nun diese Config Datei geladen und eingefügt, nun habe ich keine Probleme mehr 

btw. hatte leider nicht mehr viel davon, da ich das Spiel nun leider schon durch habe.


----------



## Cleriker (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo mAlkAv,
ist der LoD DistanceMod nur für Nvidia-Karten gedacht? Bei den AMD-Karten wird das doch automatisch angepasst, oder?


----------



## mAlkAv (24. Mai 2012)

Nein, die ist für alle Karten und hat nichts mit dem Textur MipMapping zu tun. Sondern mit den LoD 3D-Modellen die in Risen 2 schon sehr früh einge'blendet' (sprich geploppt) werden.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Mai 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hab mir das schon gedacht, nur sind fast alle Beiträge im WoG von geforce-besitzern... Das hat mich stutzig gemacht.


----------



## mAlkAv (30. Mai 2012)

Startpost Update
Modifikationen sind jetzt oben zu finden und unterteilt nach Grafik verbessernden/-ändernden und leistungsteigernden Mods.

Unter anderem gibt es jetzt dynamische Schatten von der Fackel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Risen 2 Tuning Guide*

Ich weiß hier geht es um Risen 2 aber ich möchte gerade mit Risen 1 starten und es sieht schonmal gut aus. Aber da ist mehr drin, gibt es einen Thread wie den hier auch für Risen 1? Oder gibts irgendwo Grafikmods für Risen 1? Da gibts 10tausend Mods aber ich habe von Modding nicht so den Plan. Also kann ich mir einer nen Tipp geben wo ich ein leicht zu installierendes Risen 1 Verschönerungsrundumsorglospaket finde?


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juni 2012)

[RELEASE] Risen - ModStarter 1.3.2.1 (Online DB version)
Bitte sehr!


----------



## blaidd (9. Juni 2012)

Paßt hier vielleicht auch noch ganz gut hin: CrossFireX skaliert nicht ordentlich. Besser mit nur einer Karte spielen. (Ausprobiert mit Catalyst 12.3 und 12.6 Beta und aktuellen CABs. 2x HD5870)
Andere Profile hab ich allerdings noch nicht probiert...

Wenn jemand diesbezüglich was weiß, nur her damit


----------



## mAlkAv (29. November 2012)

Ich hab mich seit Monaten nicht mit Risen 2 beschäftigt, aber hier gibts mal 2 neue Mods:


*Food/Plant Inventory Mod*
Nahrung wird nicht mehr unter Proviant zusammengefasst - die Items bleiben erhalten und haben neue Icons im Spiel (z.B. Brot, Käse, Schinken, Wasser, Wein usw.). Zudem haben jetzt alle Pflanzen jeweils unterschiedliche Wirkungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Download



*Player Interact Mod*
Zusätzliche Interacts für den Helden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Download


----------

